# rateandbet.com - soccer predictions



## rateandbet (Dec 15, 2019)

Wolverhampton - Tottenham
X
3.50
Wolfsburg - Borussia Monchengladbach
2
2.70
Espanyol - Betis
2
2.90


----------



## rateandbet (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## rateandbet (Dec 20, 2019)

Hoffenheim - Borussia Dortmund

3:1

Not challenging predictions.


----------



## rateandbet (Dec 25, 2019)

www. rateandbet.com


----------



## rateandbet (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## rateandbet (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## rateandbet (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## rateandbet (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## rateandbet (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## rateandbet (Jan 20, 2020)

www.rateandbet.com


----------



## rateandbet (Jan 24, 2020)

www.rateandbet.com


----------



## rateandbet (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## rateandbet (Feb 1, 2020)

Leicester - Chelsea 
3.60 X

Crystal Palace - Sheffield Utd
3.10 X

Watford - Everton
3.30 X


----------



## rateandbet (Feb 2, 2020)

Eibar - Betis
3.30 X

Athletic Bilbao - Getafe
2.80 X

Paderborn - Wolfsburg
3.80 X


----------



## rateandbet (Feb 4, 2020)

Spain Round 23
www.rateandbet.com


----------



## rateandbet (Feb 6, 2020)

Levante - Leganes
3.20 X

Real Sociedad - Atletico Bilbao
3.30 X

Genoa - Cagliari
3.50 X


----------



## rateandbet (Feb 8, 2020)

Werder Bremen - Union Berlin
3.50 X

Celta de Vigo - Sevilla
2.10 2

Brescia - Udinese
3.40 X


----------



## rateandbet (Feb 11, 2020)

Italy Round 24
www.rateandbet.com


----------



## rateandbet (Feb 14, 2020)

Borussia Dortmund - Eintracht Frankfurt
7.00 2

Valencia - Atletico Madrid
3.10 X

Wolverhampton - Leicester
3.25 X

Chelsea - Man Utd
4.20 2

Some brave predictions this time.

www.rateandbet.com


----------



## rateandbet (Feb 21, 2020)

Arsenal - Everton
3.60 X

Valladolid - Espanyol
3.00 X

Bologna - Udinese
3.50 X


----------

